# Smoke a couple chunks of cheese



## derag2 (Jun 5, 2016)

I smoked 2 .85lb chunks of sharp cheddar cheese for two hours, my concern is when I pulled it out the cheese just smelled like a campfire not normal smoke good smells like. Is it going to be okay? I vac sealed it and put in the fridge, I'll leave it for 2 weeks or so and see what happens.   I really am concerned with smoking my bacon with this smokehouse I don't want it to taste like campfire.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

Usually cheese will mellow out after a couple of weeks rest.

What did you use to generate the smoke?

Al


----------



## derag2 (Jun 6, 2016)

I used am amznps and podcast pellets run through the mailbox into my smoke house....  My ashes are white but it just smelled like a camp fire not the smoking I'm use to.  I don't wanna screw up my batch of bacon


----------



## driedstick (Jun 16, 2016)

I think you will be good to go,, like Al said cheese will mellow,, wait a min  of two weeks,,, Never heard of podcast pellets,,, what flavor of the pellets did you use?? Hickory? Apple ect. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## derag2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lol dang auto correct...  It was pitmaster blend pellets...


----------



## bus1982 (Jun 17, 2016)

I just experimented with the same thing. I used the pitmasters choice blend from Amaze-N products as well with my 6" tube smoker. I did 1/2 lb of sharp cheddar and 1/2 lb of pepper jack. It smoked for about an hour and a half. I didn't have any apple pellets like most of the posts recommended for cheese, all I had was hickory and the blend so I used the blend. I just did this earlier this week and I was concerned with the smell of the smoke, I have consumed some and it is a little bitter but not bad. I will vacuum seal the rest and see if it mellows. One forum post I read said the farther away the smoke source the cleaner the smoke would be when it entered the actual smoke chamber. That basically all the creosote would settle out of the smoke and you would be left with a nice clean smoke on your food. The post I read used a cold smoker attached to an MES, but instead of putting the cheese in the MES they set a cardboard box on top of the MES with a hole in the bottom of the box where the MES exhaust was. They cut a hole in the top of the box opposite the side where the inlet hole was so the smoke would travel across the box and hit all the cheese. So basically the smoke cleaned up traveling through the empty MES before it reached the cheese in the box. Here was my setup...













20160614_190938.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Jun 17, 2016


















FB_IMG_1465950090114.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Jun 17, 2016


----------



## bus1982 (Jun 17, 2016)

This is the thread I was referring to. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243838/epic-fail-redemption


----------

